# Rhinestone "I DO" on shoe bottoms



## LaurieL

I am wondering how to do this ??? I assume its a sticker that the bride to be applies to the shoes.

Thanks
L


----------



## DCans

There is no sticker, or you'ld be able to see the sticker material, These stones are applied directly to the shoe.

My guess is that they drew the "I" & "Do" on with a pencil or pen. Then either directly glued the stones or used an ultrasonic setter, which melts the stones glue without using heat. 
Given that it's applied directly on leather they might have used a stone iron setter (I know that there is a better name but I can't remember it right off the top of my head).

Whoever did it did a wonderful job, but there is one thing that would bug me to death. They took all the time and energy needed to make them look so good and then didn't bother to line the text up, the I is way below the Do.


----------



## ShaggyDog

You can make these with the decal material, cut the material on your cutter and then press the stones.


----------



## LaurieL

LOL...I didnt see the mis alignment, good eye

OK, on Etsy they are selling these as shoe stickers..brides to be purchase them and then apply themselves. I would LOVE to be able to make a rhinestone sticker....help


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I make them with decal material.... it's contour cut to fit the I Do so you don't really see the decal just the stones.


----------



## LaurieL

Ah!! Smart.


----------



## poezoe

Are rhinestones that durable that they would last more than a few steps on the underside of a shoe?


----------



## ShaggyDog

the ones on the thumbnail from the original poster are on the arch of the shoe, they will never get walked on.


----------



## BlingItOn

I would think if they were applied to the bottom of a shoe it would be very slippery to walk on the rhinestones.


----------



## poezoe

Yeah I guess its on the arch, the pic provided isn't that good, I can't figure out what I am looking at!


----------



## BML Builder

All the ones that I have seen are put in the arch of the shoe, so it will never be walked on. It really is a neat idea!!!


----------



## Rusty44

Awesome idea. I've been doing bridal party rhinestone tops, and this would be a great idea to add to the line. I have a question ... when decal material is mentioned, is that the same as the window decal? Same process then would be used to apply to shoes. Or can you detail a little more how it would be done. Thank you.


----------



## Hegemone

You buy them from a company called two's company. They did a whole line of them for their wedding gift line. They weren't as popular as one might think. There are only a few ceremony types that require the bride and groom to kneel. I was told by one person in my shop that they were surprised they sold at all because these ceremonies where kneeling was involved are often so conservative that messing with traditions would have been severely frowned upon. It ended up being more or a novelty for local photographers rather then actually making it to the ceremony.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Rusty44 said:


> Awesome idea. I've been doing bridal party rhinestone tops, and this would be a great idea to add to the line. I have a question ... when decal material is mentioned, is that the same as the window decal? Same process then would be used to apply to shoes. Or can you detail a little more how it would be done. Thank you.


I do them the same as a car decal.... I have sold a lot of them.


----------



## DCans

do you mind if I ask what you are getting for them?


----------



## Rusty44

I have a couple sheets of window decal here ... are you selling the "I Do" or other sayings for shoes. How does it hold up, do you know? It is always something nice to offer. 
I want to hand paint shoes, and this would be a great way to "spice" to the under side. Thanks again.


----------



## Rusty44

Hegemone said:


> You buy them from a company called two's company. They did a whole line of them for their wedding gift line. They weren't as popular as one might think. There are only a few ceremony types that require the bride and groom to kneel. I was told by one person in my shop that they were surprised they sold at all because these ceremonies where kneeling was involved are often so conservative that messing with traditions would have been severely frowned upon. It ended up being more or a novelty for local photographers rather then actually making it to the ceremony.


I understand what you are saying, and think that may hold more true for certain parts of the country. Florida is a much more relaxed and glitzy mentality. I would make them on a "made to order" basis, so I wouldn't be out anything. But thanks for your input.


----------



## Hegemone

I was just surprised to see them making a comeback. The ones the store used to sell were just sticky and on a transfer/carrier sheet much like clear transfer tape for vinyl transfers. I guess people didn't want to permanently alter the shoes. They also had set for th groom that said he - lp


----------



## Rusty44

Hegemone said:


> I was just surprised to see them making a comeback. The ones the store used to sell were just sticky and on a transfer/carrier sheet much like clear transfer tape for vinyl transfers. I guess people didn't want to permanently alter the shoes. They also had set for th groom that said he - lp


HE - LP now that's funny. 
It could work with the window decal because it is different from a vinyl transfer. It was certainly a clever idea. 
The hand painted and printed shoes are so fashionable now that this really caught my attention.


----------



## hot fix motif

LaurieL said:


> I am wondering how to do this ??? I assume its a sticker that the bride to be applies to the shoes.
> 
> Thanks
> L


Beautiful! Curiously it's applied to shoe bottom ,will it fall off easily?


----------

